# Teach Your Dog to Wear a Halloween Costume!



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Fisher HATES any sort of shirt, hat or whatever else ridiculous getup I try to put on him. He freezes and gives me the stink eye.
On the other hand our old flat coat LOVED getting gussied up in people clothes, we'd put a shirt on him (or a tie, or a hat) just for kicks because he thought he was SOOOOOO SPESHUL with his people clothes on


----------

